# Final vaccination



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Just been for Honey to have her final vaccination, only five more days before she can start coming out walks (or carries?!!) with us. The vet is having a socialising puppy party next week - sounds fun.....I think! She was very good and got a new squeaky toy for being good!


----------

